# Free: Viking Targa DD24 medium MTB frame, suspension forks, crank - Dewsbury, West Yorks.



## DCLane (22 Apr 2014)

I picked up this last year for the princely sum of £10: http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/surprise-n-1-a-viking-targa-dd24.141058/ . It's basically the same as the early Decathlon RockRider frames and is from 2009.




Having used it over the winter to ride around Dewsbury several parts are being transferred to my Raleigh SP150 project: http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/raleigh-sp150-frame-identification-help-please.143491/

What's left is available should anyone be interested:

Viking Targa 26" wheel medium frame - size 20" and it fits me fine at 5' 9". Takes discs and v-brakes. Headset fitted.
Front forks - Zoom - work (just) but are basic
Crank - 8 speed triple. No crank retainer bolts though
Seat clamp

Collection only - and please take the lot!

I don't think anyone would like them, but before it goes for scrap ... any takers?


----------



## DCLane (24 Apr 2014)

No interest - so it's out for the scrap men.


----------



## KneesUp (24 Apr 2014)

Whoah - I've only just seen this - is it still around? I need some parts for my hybrid commuter project. I can collect sometime this week probably?


----------



## KneesUp (24 Apr 2014)

Actually it was the brakes I wanted, and on closer reading I see you've used those elsewhere. Sorry to bother you. As you were.


----------

